# food question



## frazier718 (Mar 5, 2012)

So I have hbh betta bites for my little guy which he ate fine for the first 2 days in the am and I'd give him one daphnia at night. Now he seems to just want the daphnia. I know its not good for them to just eat that. How do I get him to eat the pellets again


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

He'll soon eat it if he's hungry, just skip feeding for a day if you need to.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Fish prefer fresh or live food, compared to dry. Another food you might try is Flightless Fruit Flies. Feed only two or three at a time. If you can find them Bettas also like Mosquito Larva.


----------



## frazier718 (Mar 5, 2012)

I.think the pellets might be too big for him. He wont even go after them but when I put a tiny mysis in there he eats it right away is that possible. I mean he's a really tiny guy


----------



## Ashin Abbasi (Mar 13, 2012)

Try Tubifix Worms For It.


----------

